# GIGABIT over USB 2.0



## genlish (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi there, I'm thinking to buy a Gigabit network adapter through USB for my laptop, and I've found two models, the "Belkin Gigabit USB 2.0 Network Adapter" and the "Linksys Gigabit USB Adapter". My question is:
How is possible to transfer at 1Gb/s over an USB 2.0 that works at 480Mb/s?

The card realy works at 1Gb/s or only gets me max. of 480Mb/s?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## testengeer (Feb 19, 2010)

Provided you are connecting to a router or switch that has a 1 gig connection, you will connect to it at 1 gig and your network connection will indicate one gig. But, no way to boost the usb data transfer rate of 480 Mbs.

Here is what Belkin states on their site:

*NOTE: The stated transmission rate-1000Mbps-is the physical data rate. The actual USB 2.0 throughput will be lower than the physical data rate and is dependent upon the PC's USB capacity and other data traffi c on the USB bus. In addition, throughput results will vary depending on the PC hardware and OS used.


----------



## genlish (Oct 14, 2009)

So, If I'm not missunderstanding, even though the systems says "1Gb connection", the real speed rate will be only 480, isn't it?
If the USB port will never reach the one gig rate, only simulates it, I don't understand why they sell this product as "one gig adapter".

Thank U.


----------



## testengeer (Feb 19, 2010)

Think of it as a funnel. The speed between the card and the router will be 1 gig. But then it will slow down going through the USB port. Although not 1 gig transfer rate throughout, 480 mbs still beats 100 mbs.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

In truth, a USB connected gigabit Ethernet will be lucky to do 250mbits, and you'll never see anything approaching 480mbits.


----------



## genlish (Oct 14, 2009)

I have also an expresscard free slot on my laptop, so will get an 1GB ethernet ExpressCard, will be the best option.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's a better option than USB. :smile:


----------



## eveerapen (Jan 24, 2011)

hope im not getting to technical but if you want to use it to connect usb devices and assign it an ip address to share it over the network using ethernet then you could go for a device like the scoop kvm. Gigabit USB was designed for this. and if you plugging in 4 usb devices @ 480MB/s *4 ports then yes u would make full use of the 1000MB/s. the device can be used as a printer/ storage scanner media or ip-cam server. up to a combination of 4 types @ the same time. 

this device cost R295
other maufacturers are just to greedy. they sell the same the with 1 usb port for the same price and more. 

then they price the 4 port usb to 1 eternet much higher closet price i found was R1200. so im getting me 4 before scoop decides to do the same.


Gigabit USB Server Hub


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Post is old and followup not required.


----------

